# Bodark as a bee food source



## usafabian (Dec 12, 2021)

Does anyone know if the Bodark, Bois d'arc, tree produces nectar or pollen for the bees? I just noticed a stand of these not far from my home.
I've never heard of them before finding these and looking them up.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Never heard it called that, we call them osage oranges.

Not sure if they have any bee value or not.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

Hedge Apples and Osage Orange is what I have heard them called. If you have crickets in your basement or garage, put a few of those along the walls and in the corners. No idea why that works but it does. It's also one of the hardest woods I've ever come across and burns forever in the fireplace or stove.

These are wind-pollinated (anemophilous), but that doesn't mean the bees won't collect the pollen.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd sure love to get a bowstave or trunk from one of them  I build bows as well as beehives. 

The scientific name is Maclura Pomifera, and those are all some of it's common names. Bois d' Arc (French for "wood of the bow"), Bowdark ( very likely an American bastardization of Bois d' Arc), Osage Orange, thorn apple, hedge apple, I believe there are other names for it. 

It was the favorite wood for making bows of the Native Americans who lived in the areas that had it. I believe only yew shoots farther, but yew is fragile and Osage Orange is tough, and a bit heavier. 

I had one growing in the barranca behind the house when I was younger. a mud slide tipped it over and my neighbor tried to pull it up with a rope, but it broke. The next year 9 of them came up. I should go check on them - they may be ready to make bows by now.

Yes, I have seen bees on them, but the thorns are too wicked for me to get close enough to see if they are after pollen, nectar, or both.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Please contact me if you can obtain a nice straight or slightly curved (only about an inch or two) trunk about 6" to 9" diameter and 48" or longer. I'll happily buy it and pay for shipping. Thank you.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I will look in the pasture tomorrow when I feed the cows to see if there is a limb that size for you. Will take a pic. Most times they do not get very big around here, kind of twisted and scraggly, maybe 20 to 25 feet tall.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Well here is what is over in the pasture, like I said twisted and scraggly.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

I can attest to the thorns! I was placing the hives down on the farm yesterday (70 degrees!) and managed to get one all the way through my bee suit. That was;t the problem though. When I walked away it caught and pilled me back. I tripped over my bucket and fell INTO the darned tree. Multiple stab wounds. Ouch!

I would imagine shipping a 9" diameter 48" long piece would be pretty pricey - these must be some bows! When I get back down there I'll look in the cut pile and see what we have as well.


----------

